# Loft Railing



## artnews300 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi
I live in a loft. I want to surround the loft area with some kind of railing because currently there is nothing to prevent you to fall from it)
I have 2 questions. 
1. I know how to build a rail but I'd appreciate any kind of advice of combining materials (like wire mesh and wood for example) but I am looking for the most economical option.
2. The other is  - I'd like some links to companies that actually built railing and possibly wouldn't cost thousands. I really need a relatively small amount and I am mostly able to find kinda ugly tipical house railings.

Thank you


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jul 6, 2008)

some pictures would be helpful, so we can give you better advice.  I think you could probably go to about any lumber store or big box store and look in the stair railing area as that is pretty much what you would be building? I think??

Justin


----------

